# Fall Muskie Fishing



## MallardMayhem21

Anyone out there do much muskie fishing in the fall? Heard its a blast and can really get some hogs!! How about Mille Lacs in the fall, have heard its like walleye opener in the spring with how many boats are out there throwing bucktails on the sand. Would really like to get out more often but its so hard when the birds are flying!!!! 
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## waterwolf

Mille Lacs can be a great fall lake. It gets pounded hard on the weekends for both muskies and walleyes.

Inside weed edge with top waters or bucktails has worked for us.


----------



## Madison

MallardMayhem21 said:


> Anyone out there do much muskie fishing in the fall? :


November....

Focus on the rocks and ciscoes.. You'll be happy.


----------



## Invector

Dont over look wood (if there are flooded trees) and reeds.


----------



## Nate1983

How about Mille Lacs in the fall said:


> If it's any worse than it was last sunday I could'nt even imagine :eyeroll:
> It was a circus, guys casting on the break with other guys trolling,weaving,zigzagging in between them all.


----------



## Madison

Nate1983 said:


> How about Mille Lacs in the fall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's any worse than it was last sunday I could'nt even imagine :eyeroll:
> It was a circus, guys casting on the break with other guys trolling,weaving,zigzagging in between them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate-
> 
> Sounds like you were fishing the north end eh? Pretty much like this all summer long.. Weekday fishing is just as bad as the weekend now a days....
Click to expand...


----------



## USAlx50

I miss the days of mille lacs before people gave a crap about ski's and it was an untapped resource, like 7-8 years ago when i was a little ****.

My uncle/aunt have a resort in Isle (SE corner) so i never have fished the north end much but the south end has gotten a lot tougher. Fall time on the rocks though  damn that gets exciting. I would be there a lot more if i could drag my *** away from the nodak bird killing.


----------

